# iwagumi style, cruel to fish?



## fourmations (31 Jan 2009)

hi all

i was wondering if there are any opinions on this

i was looking at my new tank last night
it is an amano style low carpet and rocks job and it looks great
(well should in a few months!)

but,, i was thinking that i sure wouldnt like to live in it! (no fish yet)
its so sparse and there is little in the way of cover for the fish
it has about 3.5wpg and a white background and its all very bare and stark

any thoughts on fish welfare in this style tank

rgds

4


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Jan 2009)

Thats one reason why many tanks in this style use fish like Harlequins, Killies etc.  They are top dwellers and are used to 'open water'.

Maybe also a reason for the new rule added to the ADA comps on scape suitability for inhabitants.

AC


----------



## fourmations (31 Jan 2009)

cheers coley

what about the ever popular tetras that are constantly used
i have read several times that tetras like cover

that was my initial plan for stock

rgds

4


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Jan 2009)

Different Tetras like different things.  Neons and Cardinals need cover.  They will swim about in the open water but is better for them to have somewhere to 'hide'.

Generally most fish will swim quite happily in the open water but IMO it is often the knowledge that they have some cover to get to if needed that probably makes them more comfortable/secure.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2009)

i think they would prefer it over a tank with a few rocks and the occasional java fern which most peoples tanks are like!


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Jan 2009)

Fish that shoal generally do so for security (among other reasons).  I have to say that IMHO keeping a larger shoal in a bare tank would be less cruel than keeping a few fish in heavy cover for most shoaling fish as they prefer that company.  If you're worried about it pick some shoaling fish that live over open sand like lots of species from the Amazon like Nannostomus eques pencilfish.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Jan 2009)

As said, I would get a good shoal of something like a Rasbora or Danio. They swim in sparse rivers in the wild, and are top-dwelling which shows how confident they are. 

Tetras have been used in iwagumis before, but I think it's important to have at least a bit of cover, like a large rock they can hide behind or something.

Also, when you add the fish keep the lights off for a day or so. This will allow them to become accustomed to their new surroundings and find hiding places to go when they feel unsafe.


----------



## TDI-line (31 Jan 2009)

My iwagumi now houses Harlequin Rasboras, i've got about 75 at the moment to cover 200cm of swimming space, and they do seem at home darting around everywhere. I'll be adding another 150 in a coupe of weeks time.  

When i had cardinal tetra's in the same setup, they basically cowered around the largest rock formation or the biggest plant,   and really weren't at home.


----------



## fourmations (31 Jan 2009)

thanks for the feedback

tdi thats interesting about the cardinals

eveyone talks about tight schooling but when fish school tightly
it shows nervousness or threat, right?

i have an open tank and had settled on gold neons
but may rethink this now,

i really like endlers, but they are jumpers, arent they?

rgds

4


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Feb 2009)

fourmations said:
			
		

> thanks for the feedback
> 
> tdi thats interesting about the cardinals
> 
> ...



not only do they tend to jump, but they breed like rabbits. don't mix the sexes unless you have about ten other tanks spare


----------

